# The truth about SE brushes vs Fullsize / making foundation look airbrushed.



## upmyspine (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Tina. How may I assist you?
Allison: Hi Tina. I have a question about the brush sets this year.
Tina: Hi Allison, I'm happy to help you.
Allison: I've heard that the SE brushes are mass produced, and not hand made which reduces their quality. I was wondering if this was true, or if you should still invest in the full size brushes, especially if you're a professional makeup artist. Is there a difference?
Tina: They are still hand made, and are a great price!!
Tina: As a pro I would invest in the full size.
Tina: Although, I'm a pro and I've purchased them for when I travel for my self.
Tina: They also make great gifts!
Allison: I guess I was just wondering if "you get what you pay for" is true in this case. Because they are such a great deal, it seems like maybe the full size brushes would apply products a little differently. But theyre made out of the same materials as the full size brushes as well?
Allison: They do seem great for gifts though!
Tina: They are, but they use less material because they are smaller.
Tina: I hope that makes sense.
Allison: so the full size brushes in some cases may just be a little fuller?
Tina: Of course the larger full size brushes are amazing!!
Tina: But these are also great for the every day girl.
Allison: I have mostly all MAC brushes. But some of mine such as the 224 and the 252 are SE. I was wondering if I should invest in the fullsize of the 224 and I just might since that brush seems like it would work best having as full bristles as possible.
Tina: I would get the full size #224. It is my favorite!!
Allison: I use the 217 and the 224 religiously. But I feel like I might want to use the 224 in the crease more if I purchased the full size.
Allison: I have just one more question.
Allison: I was interested in getting an airbrush, as I have access to pro products, but I'm looking for a sort of cheaper alternative. Could you recommend some of the best ways to get an air brushed look without actually using an airbrush? Such as, the brush you'd use and a good foundation?
Tina: Sure Allison.
Tina: The Studio Fix Fluid is as close to the Air  Brush look you will get.
Tina: I recommend using the #190 Foundation Brush.
Allison: even the lightest shade of studio fix fluid is too dark for me. Should I maybe mix this with a little white or N1 foundation?
Allison: I've also heard the 187 brush achieves an air brushed look pretty well.
Tina: You bet, that would work very well.
Allison: great. well, thanks for all your help!


----------



## COBI (Oct 25, 2007)

I invested in an airbrush and compressor and then a month later found this trick for a great airbrush-like finish:

I use a Kabuki brush to apply any regular or airbrush foundation.  I have used this method with the following foundations: MAC Face & Body, MAC Mineralize Satin Finish, and MAC HyperReal with excellent results.  My color in the MAC Airbrush foundation was out of stock forever, and I still need to order and try it.

Simply place some foundation on the back-side of your non-dominant hand and then pick up some of it with brush, and buff/blend it on your face.

I have never found a technique that I like with "regular" foundation brushes, so I was really happy to find this technique.

I love the finish, and if I had discovered it weeks before I would have saved about $330 dollars that I spent on a Temptu airbrush starter kit (Revolution airbrush, Iwata compressor, and sample foundations).


HTH,
Laura (aka cobi)


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the same problem that the lightest shade of studio fix fluid is too dark for me also. What "white" are you talking about to mix in it? I've had to stop using MAC foundations because they are too light. It's tough being pale and oily and trying to find a good foundation.


----------



## Cachica (Jun 20, 2008)

Thought I should add this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was really intrigued with the brush set, but I don't know anymore...

Caroline: Do I need the 187 brush? Would it be good to apply Select Tint with? Or should I just use the foundation brush that's coming in the basic brush set?
Brandy:[SIZE=+0] I love the #187. With that being said, I prefer to use it for more than just liquid (which, yes, you can easily use your #190), however, the #187 is great for powder, bronzer, and even mineral foundations.[/SIZE]
Brandy:[SIZE=+0] It creates an amazing lightly buffed, airbrushed looking finish.[/SIZE]
Caroline: oooh, I might need that other brush set as well! Haha
Caroline: Because there isn't really ay difference between the SE brushes and the regulars, are there?
Brandy:[SIZE=+0] They are a great value!! I always get several during the Holiday times, just for travel.[/SIZE]
Brandy:[SIZE=+0] Yes...they are slightly different in construction. The shape is the same, but our full sized brushes feature hand cut bristles. The SE are machine cut.[/SIZE]
Brandy:[SIZE=+0] The other difference is the hair. They still feature real hair, when applicable, however, the selection of hair may be varied and chosen with a value set in mind.[/SIZE]
Caroline: Ok, so in reality they don't have the same quality? 
Brandy:[SIZE=+0] No. However, the value is great. You get amazing quality and quantity for the price. If you are starting out with a collection, I highly recommend a set. You will get to know and use the brushes and can fine tune and add to, according to your artistry needs, as you go.[/SIZE]


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 23, 2008)

while the mac brush sets aren't quite as great as the full-size counterparts, they are definately still worth picking up. like the live chat mentioned, they're great for travel (i shudder to think what i would do if my brush roll got lost on a plane, or something...), and they're a great way to try out the brushes if you're getting started. i have almost every single brush that has been released as a SE, and i have the full-sizes (and duplicates!) as well. i tend to use both quite a bit.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jul 30, 2008)

It's weird that the live chat person would tell you they're made the same because we're told in basic that they're not the same quality.  

For someone that doesn't want to invest 100s in brushes the sets are perfect and still better than a brush you'll get somewhere like walmart or target, but in my oppinion the full size are much better quality.   They're alot softer.

A couple years ago my mom bought a brush set and I had to replace a couple brushes from it because they didn't hold up.

I've never had to replace a full size brush.

But the sets are great for traveling when you don't want to risk losing the more expensive full sizes.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Sep 16, 2008)

There is no way the brushes in limited edition sets are the same quality as full sized brushes. My limited edition 266 is a joke compared to the full size brush. Smaller brushes will be more specific as far as putting them together correctly. I'm confident that the larger brushes (129, 190, etc.) are great. I use the 266 SE as a brow brush (while the full sized 266 I use for eye liner), so I do still use it. I just dislike when people say they're the same. =[


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree with the comment about SE 266 brushes, mine is horrible.... i have a napoleon angle brush which is better.


----------



## cetati (Dec 25, 2008)

The 187SE is just terrible, the one from Colour Forms. It's nothing like my full size 187...


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Dec 26, 2008)

welp i guess i won't be getting an LE...i really can't afford to buy all these brushes....


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 26, 2008)

I wouldn't get SE's again, I'm just gunna save up and get some shipped from the US.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 26, 2008)

ITA with COBI, I use my Kabuki and my Mac 109 brush for my foundation application. I love the finish it gives!


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Feb 8, 2009)

i'd actually have to disagree with alot of you, i own two of the brush sets from the heirlooms collection, and the brushes in both of the sets are very good quality compared to bare minerals brushes, drugstore, ulta, sonia kashuk. But you all are right, i do tend to use my full size brushes more, but it isn't like the brushes hurt, although the hairs do fall out more.


----------



## SweetestTreat (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_The 187SE is just terrible, the one from Colour Forms. It's nothing like my full size 187..._

 
I only have a SE of the 187, but I've been thinking about getting a full size. I'm guessing from the comments here, it would probably be a good investment.


----------



## leahbear1123 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've never bought any of the holiday brush sets before, but I decided I would this time around because I wanted some backups of brushes I already had but thought this might be a cheaper alternative than getting secnds of the fullsized.  I picked up the Do-the-Trick set today and I'm so disappointed in them!  I didn't expect them to be equal quality by any means but the SE ones feel awful.  The 187 is the one I'm only somewhat pleased with.  I think I'm going to bringing them back as I can think of lots of other things to do with my $58 at MAC.

I've never really felt the need to return anything to MAC though, are they usually somewhat understanding about these things?


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 16, 2009)

I wanted to get that brush set, but now, after reading all this posts, I don't know


----------



## Expensive Pink (Oct 23, 2009)

I just got that brush set as well - and though they for sure are not the same as the larger brushes, I am happy to have my set.  I keep one in my purse for powder, since its such a great size, and the others I just washed and am waiting to dry so I can try them out.  They will probably be my travel brushes.


----------



## kiss (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the 187SE from the heirlooms collection and it's just as great as the full-size one. The same with the concealer brush. I hate the white angled one though, not sure if the full-sized is just as rough. However, I wouldn't be surprised if the quality varied quite a bit from batch to batch.


----------



## Care (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetestTreat* 

 
_I only have a SE of the 187, but I've been thinking about getting a full size. I'm guessing from the comments here, it would probably be a good investment._

 
I started out with a SE 187 brush and found that no matter how much I used it, or how much i cleaned it, it still would shed like a mofo on my face everytime I used it (it would even leave bristles in my Studio Tech compact!)

I invested in the fullsize and have never ever seen 1 bristle hair shed.  I may be crazy, but when I compare the full size to the SE version, the white hairs seem less "plasticy" in touch and in looks.

Overall it's a great investment if you find yourself reaching for your SE 187 often


----------



## mabelm (Nov 4, 2009)

... then seems apparent that the quality of the SE is much lower, especially in the last collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the information ladies


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leahbear1123* 

 
_I've never bought any of the holiday brush sets before, but I decided I would this time around because I wanted some backups of brushes I already had but thought this might be a cheaper alternative than getting secnds of the fullsized.  I picked up the Do-the-Trick set today and I'm so disappointed in them!  I didn't expect them to be equal quality by any means but the SE ones feel awful.  The 187 is the one I'm only somewhat pleased with.  I think I'm going to bringing them back as I can think of lots of other things to do with my $58 at MAC.

I've never really felt the need to return anything to MAC though, are they usually somewhat understanding about these things?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetestTreat* 

 
_I only have a SE of the 187, but I've been thinking about getting a full size. I'm guessing from the comments here, it would probably be a good investment._

 
Yeah... I was going to get the Do-the-Trick holiday brush bag with the 187SE, but when I went to the MAC store and touched the bristles on the display, it just wasn't the same quality as the full-size brush. The bristles on the 187SE were noticeably "plastic" feeling whereas the 187 felt really soft and natural.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 20, 2009)

^^
my cousin returned the do the trick brush set. She siad that the shedding was way to much for her to handle..


----------



## pandamachine (Aug 14, 2012)

That's shocking that she'd say they're handmade, because they (LE Brushes) are 100% machine made 100% of the time. I mean someone who never buys makeup brushes or doesn't even care about makeup brushes could even tell you, if you placed any LE Brush and Full Size MAC Brush together, that they look, feel, etc. completely different. In no way are they the same. If you want to get small, cheap(er?), travel sized brushes - go to your local Drug Store and get some - because honestly, the quality of those and the LE Mac brushes are the same.


----------



## WinterBeats (Aug 29, 2012)

Woah, the Holiday brush sets ARE not full size quality. Although they are still viable brushes and I use them in my kit. The 217, 190 and the 239's are all great. The dual fibers do take a hit in the quality department though. Get a full size 188, I have around five of those, they are such a great utility brush, you can do everything with that brush.


----------

